# Piranha Same batach



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

I have 3 x 6" red bellies in a 100 gallon tank ive had them from babies from the same batch ive been reading that will not bread if there from the same batch and i have read that they will so why have my piranha gone jet black and two of them have paired off with the liitle one at the other end the tank and evertime he goes near them they chase him off.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

It won't matter if they are from the same batch, they will breed if they want to.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes they will breed from the same batch. Sounds like yours are having some behaviours of breeding as well.


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice one cheers ill let u know if anything happens


----------

